# DP Journal Articles - *100s* on "Google Scholar"



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't know why I'm so slow in finding this stuff. :!:

If you want a compilation of what I gather to be virtually every scientific paper on DP, go to Google. Then choose "more", then when that page opens one choice will say "Scholar".

Click on "Scholar" (meaning scholarly articles) and then plug in depersonalization+disorder into the search enginge.

The count is 5,000 some odd articles. But there are ones we are familiar with and others we aren't.

Some have to do with everything from the OCD connection to the Borderline Personality Connection, Narcissistic Personality, self-harm, etc., etc.

If you want scientifically researched information, it's all there.

Best,
D 8) 
Where have I been. :shock: 
Busy, which is good.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry if someone has posted this already.

http://scholar.google.com/scholar?q=Depersonalization+Disorder&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&btnG=Search

May or may not work.
Astonishing. All in one place. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

Lots of info there, Dreamer. I thought maybe this should be made a 'sticky', because it's valuable information that actually shouldn't get lost? Or be put in the Links-section? Thanks. -Wendy


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

I was also in the blue that you could do this? thank you for making us aware of it Dreamer =)


----------



## skyydl (Jul 4, 2006)

i vote for it to be a sticky


----------

